# Ein paar Fragen zum Miniteich



## subzero (30. Mai 2006)

Ich habe ein halbes Weinfaß als Miniteich (ca. 100l). Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen man soll Regelmäßig ca. ein Viertel der Wasser menge abschöpfen und durch Frischwasser austauschen. Könnt ihr dem Zustimmen oder ist das nicht zwingend notwenig?

2. Meine Pflanzen befinden sich ausnahmslos in Pflanzenkörben (aus natürlich Unterwasser und Schwimmpflanzen). Trotzdem habe ich bei der Erstellung eine Schicht (vielleicht 10cm) Teicherde und darüber Kies in den Kübel. Sollte ich die Teicherde besser wieder entfernen wegen der unnötig hohen zusätzlichen Nährstoffe?

3. Die Pflanzekörbe habe ich zunächst mit Sackleinen ausgelegt darin dann die Pflanze und Teicherde. Das Leinen habe ich dann bis zu den Pflanzen hin umgeschlagen und obendrauf Kies. Können denn die Pflanzen sich so überhaupt ausbreiten? Ich meine Innerhalb des Pflanzenkorbs. Können denn neue Halme das -grobmaschigge - Leinen plus den Kies durchdringen?

Alex


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo Alex,

Teilwasserwechsel führt man vor allem den Fischen zuliebe durch.
Denn auch mit einem Filter und Pflanzen bekommt man nicht alle Schadstoffe aus dem Wasser. Außerdem steigt die Menge an gelösten Mineralien/Salzen immer weiter an, wenn man nur die verdunstete Wassermenge mit Leitungswasser ergänzt. Wenn, dann sollte man für das Auffüllen sauberes Regenwasser verwenden. 
Kommt aber auch wieder auf die Wasserwerte, wie pH und Karbonathärte an. (kann man alles nicht kurz mit Ja oder Nein beantworten)

Die Teicherde würde ich auf jeden Fall komplett entfernen (auch aus den Pflanzkörben). Gerade bei einer so kleinen Wassermenge  bringt sie nur Ärger! Das Zeugs ist einfach ungeeignet für Teiche. Egal wie groß die sind. Besser wäre Sand mit etwas Lehm dazwischen. Den Kies kannst Du dann immer noch oben drauf legen. Darüber freuen sich aber unter Umständen die Fadenalgen.
Einige Pflanzen werden sicherlich den Rand ihres Gefäßes irgendwann überwinden bzw. durch das Leinen hindurchwachsen. Kommt halt drauf an, wie wohl sie sich bei Dir fühlen.


----------



## subzero (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Miniteich*

*seufz* Ich habe befürchtet, daß die Teicherde wieder rauß muß. Dann werd ich mal hier noch ein wenig suchen wie genau ich das mit dem Sand/Lehm mix mache und was ich mit meiner __ Teichmuschel anstelle. Ich glaube hier irgendetwas von einem Korb mit Sand gefüllt gelesen zu haben.

Nochmals, vielen Dank.


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Miniteich*

Moin Alex,

wenn Du auf den Boden des Kübels Sand bzw. Sand mit Lehm einbringst, dann kannst Du da ohne Bedenken die Muschel reinsetzen. 
Nur, was machst Du mit Kübel und Muschel im Winter? :?


----------



## subzero (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Miniteich*

Ich könnte die Muschel bevor es gefriert umquartieren in den Teich der Schwiegereltern. Der ist tiefer und friert hoffentlich nicht bis zum Grund zu. Mir ist klar, daß das mit einem Risiko verbunden ist wegen des unterschiedlichen Wassers.

Andererseits hat eine Bekannte gemeint sie hätte auch eine Muschel in Ihrem Kübelteich und der ist noch nicht komplett durchgefroren. Sie hat einen Eisfreihalter rein und es ging wohl.


----------

